# Hi...axotyl...no clue...



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

hi everyone i have recently ended up owning an axotyl...and i have no clue about them at all and im strugging to find good info on the net...any good careheets or personnal tips? thanks


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

give this link a go i found it on the caudata website

Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks v much


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

u could have asked me, as u did have him from me! fool. xxx


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

lol was just gettin as much variation info as poss :2thumb:


----------



## philbaker76 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have experience with Axolotls, was there anything in particular you wanted to know or an opinion on?

I have three Gold Albinos in a 4f fish tank - three Albino youngsters in an under bed storage tub and two White, two Melanoid and two Wild Type in a 5ft x 4ft Laguna Tub.

Keep the water cool, little to no-flow - don't use gravel (I use either sand or nothing). They don't like direct light (so plenty of hiding spots) and give them a varied diet (worms, slugs, woodlice, trout pellets and as a treat prawns, fish, liver, heart, pinkies).

As Axel01 said www.axolotl.org is a great site.

And a basic care sheet...
Axolotl - Ambystoma mexicanum

Hope this helps. Cheers, Phil


----------

